# PFC100/PFC200 Master für Remote-IO (Modbus, Profinet etc)



## Fakrae (30 August 2017)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne IOs eines anderen Herstellers an einen PFC-Controller anschließen. Was für Möglichkeiten habe ich hier? (IOs an Buskoppler, klar, aber welches Protokoll?) Am liebsten wäre mir eine Ethernet-basierte Lösung.
Zykluszeiten sind nicht so wichtig (<1s), aber ich würde gerne den Controller zeitgleich als ModbusTCP-Server/Slave an eine GLT anbinden - kann der dann gleichzeitig Client/Master für die IOs sein? Oder was gibt es sonst an unterstützten Protokollen (Profinet, Ethercat etc...)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort,
Fakrae


----------



## .:WAGO::014796:. (30 August 2017)

Hallo Fakrae,

was spricht denn gegen dezentrale IOs mit einem WAGO-Koppler 750-352? Das Protokoll wäre dabei auch ModbusTCP und kann im Modbus-Konfigurator hinzugefügt werden. Das kann auch zeitgleich zu einer GLT-Verbindung betrieben werden. Es gibt heute auch noch die Möglichkeit mit Profibus (750-8208, 750-333) und CANopen (750-8203/4/6, 750-337/8). Da die Zykluszeit nicht so wichtig ist, könnte Modbus/RTU auch noch eine Alternative sein (frei serielle Schnittstelle RS485, 750-315/300-000).


----------



## Fakrae (31 August 2017)

Danke für die Antwort.
Dagegen sprechen hauptsächlich zwei Dinge: Preis und Genauigkeit der verfügbaren Klemmen (bspw: Phönix Axioline 8fach PT100/PT1000 mit 4leiter: Genauigkeit <+/-0.05 K (20°C +/- 10K), LP: 310€)
Meine IOs müssen nicht dezentral sein (alles im gleichen Schaltschrank), aber P/L der Phönix-Klemmen ist in unserem Anwendungsfall deutlich besser (750-450: 4-Kanal, <+/-0.2K und LP~185€???) - 2 Leiter ist aufgrund von hohen und variablen Leitungslängen keine Option.


Sorry, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen: Den RS232/485-COM-Port brauche ich für etwas anderes, und Phönix hat an der Stelle (abgesehen von Profibus und da kostet der 750-8208 LP>800€) nur EtherCat, Ethernet/IP, Modbus TCP/UDP und Profinet gelistet.




.:WAGO::014796:. schrieb:


> ... Das Protokoll wäre dabei auch ModbusTCP... ...Das kann auch zeitgleich zu einer GLT-Verbindung betrieben werden


Kann ich da herauslesen, dass der 750-8202 zeitgleich MB-TCP-Server für die GLT und MB-TCP-Client für den Buskoppler sein kann? Wie wird das dann gelöst? Unterschiedliche Ports?


----------



## .:WAGO::014796:. (31 August 2017)

Ja, Modus-Master- und -Slave-Kommunikation ist gleichzeitig möglich. Das kann auch über den gleichen Port bzw. im gleichen Netzwerk, oder über getrennte Ports bzw. unterschiedliche Netzwerke beim PFC200 erfolgen. Die Slave-Funktionalität ist über die Feldbus-Variablen in der Steuerungskonfiguration erreichbar (WAGO-I/O-PRO).

Bei dem Vergleich bez. der Genauigkeit würde mich die Quelle interessieren. Die techn. Daten der Axioline geben "typische" und "maximale" Toleranzen an. WAGO gibt den maximalen Messfehler über den gesamten Temperaturbereich an. Wie dem auch sei, sollte die Anforderung +/- 0,05 K sein, dann ist die 750-450 keine Alternative. 
Bei einem Preisvergleich sollte auch die Kopfstation nicht vernachlässigt werden.


----------



## Fakrae (31 August 2017)

Datenblatt AXL F RTD8 1F schrieb:
			
		

> PT100, 4-Leiter: typ. +/-0.05K, max +/-0.23K
> Die *typischen Toleranzangaben* sind gemessene Praxiswerte, basierend auf den maximalen Streuungen aller Prüflinge.
> Die *maximalen Toleranzangaben* stellen die Messunsicherheit im ungünstigsten Fall dar. Sie beinhalten die theoretisch maximal möglichen Toleranzen in den entsprechenden Messbereichsabschnitten sowie die theoretisch maximalen Toleranzen des Prüf- und Kalibrierequipments.


Wie definiert WAGO die maximalen Toleranzen? Wenn WAGO typische Toleranzen angeben würde, würde ich diese gerne zum Vergleich hinzuziehen...

Es geht mir hier aber gar nicht um den Vergleich PC oder WAGO, das ist hier im Support-Forum nicht der Platz dafür. Ich bin kein dedizierter Anhänger von Phönix (sonst würde ich mich nicht nach einer anderen Steuerung umschauen) sondern versuche nur, die Anforderungen mit ein bisschen Entwicklungskomfort zu verbinden (der bei Phönix wahrlich nicht groß ist).


----------



## .:WAGO::014796:. (31 August 2017)

Den Vergleich hatte ich gar nicht angeregt. Aber ohne einen Vergleich wird man wahrscheinlich auch nicht zu einer optimalen Lösung kommen. Wichtig ist allerdings, dass man von gleichen Voraussetzungen ausgeht.
Zu typische Toleranzen gibt es bei WAGO keine Angaben. Die Toleranzen sind immer Maximalwerte.

Ich persönlich möchte hier einmal den Nutzen einer "typischen Toleranzangabe" anzweifeln. Was nützt mir diese, wenn die tatsächliche Toleranz doch höher liegen kann?


----------



## Fakrae (1 September 2017)

Gleiche Voraussetzungen sind natürlich wichtig - deswegen die Frage ob WAGO etwas zum Thema "typisch" anzubieten hat. 
Wir haben keine Sicherheitskritische Anwendung, die auf die Temperatur abzielt. Wenn sich 95% der verbauten Produkte innerhalb der typischen Genauigkeit befinden, dann reicht uns das und die maximale Toleranz ist mir egal. Wenn jetzt natürlich ein Großteil der IOs außerhalb der typischen befänden, wäre das ein Problem (aber dann wären sie ja nicht typisch).


----------

